# Frage/Problem IPTRAF und IFTOP



## bibo (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo Admins,
 ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich iptraf und iftop.Wenn ich diese Befehle ausführe z.b. bei iftop läüft was falsch er zeigt 
 ~# iftop
 interface: bond0
 Unable to get IP address for interface: bond0
 ioctl(SIOCGIFADDR): Cannot assign requested address
 MAC address is: 00:00:00:00:00:00

 das ist ja falsch es müßte ja eth0 sein,wie stelle ich dieses um?

 Und zum Befehl iptraf habe ich in einer Anleitung gelesen zum DDos erkennen soll man auf "detailed interface statistics" gehen da kann ich aber nur das Interface lo wählen das zeigt mir natürlich nichts anWas könnte ich nun tun um diese 2 Fehler zu beheben.

 Es geht um einen isgenug Server von OVH mit linux Squeeze

Edit

 Hab nun rausgefunden das es mit iftop -i eth0 geht, aber kann man dies nicht fest einstellen das es bei iftop geht?


----------



## nowayback (8. Juli 2012)

Moinsen.

Config Datei erstellen falls nicht vorhanden (~/.iftoprc)

"interface: eth0" in die Datei eintragen, fertig 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## bibo (8. Juli 2012)

vielen dank für die super schnelle Antwort,werde es gleich mal testen

edit
es funzt vielen dank nochmal

Und wie sieht das mit iptraf aus?


----------



## bibo (15. Juli 2012)

das Problem ist nun auch gelöst

iptraf -d eth0


----------

